# 10/22



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

What does the 10 mean? I know it is a .22 but what's the 10 for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe it stands for 10 rounds? That's all I can think of for it...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It is the model number that is how the rifle is sold, stock. Both previous posts answered the question.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

When the 10/22 rifle first came out I recall that the name referred to the 10 shot rotary magazine and .22 caliber.


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

its called a 10/22 becase it is a .22 and it more than likely comes with a 10 round clip but you can buy a 10,25,50 round clip for it but the 10 stands for the rounds it comes with.


----------



## utmatt20 (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree that 10 would be the model number. Just as my Ruger 77/17 is a model 77 chambered in .17HMR.


----------

